# a simple website layout



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Used my favorite colours, orange and grey.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Looks really good bro. Would be alot betetr with CC on it hahaha j/k its really good man keep it up..


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Looking good man I like that alot.


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

NikosCC said:


> Looks really good bro. Would be alot betetr with CC on it hahaha j/k its really good man keep it up..


I was thinking of putting him getting kicked by Gonzaga.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

thats looks good for real....u gonna be a graphics dsign major? or what .....seems like its ur thing


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> thats looks good for real....u gonna be a graphics dsign major? or what .....seems like its ur thing


Yup, I will be going to college for it.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i knew it....how couldnt we tell....im sure ull do great...my cousin did graphic design in atlanta and some big sschool for it there...but his was for video games...seems like a good industry to get in....good luck with it


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Steph05050 said:


> i knew it....how couldnt we tell....im sure ull do great...my cousin did graphic design in atlanta and some big sschool for it there...but his was for video games...seems like a good industry to get in....good luck with it


My buddy is going for game design and that. So pretty much if he starts up his own company or something, I will do boxart and all that fun stuff.


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Orange is a bit to harsh on the top banner. But it isn't like it is bad. Keep this sh*t up dude. You are doing good.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Composure said:


> I was thinking of putting him getting kicked by Gonzaga.



Haha Whoa buddy calm down there haha no need to add something that terrible haha


----------

